# Layer zentrieren



## crunch (27. Februar 2003)

wie kann ich einen layer auf der seite zentrieren?


----------



## Adam Wille (27. Februar 2003)

Per CSS mit dem Attrbut _text-align_.

hth,
Geist


----------



## crunch (27. Februar 2003)

das funzt nit


----------



## Fabian H (27. Februar 2003)

Jo, ich weiss was du meinst. Hatten wir letzten, warte ich such schnell Link...

<edit>
Hier für den IE: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials72194.html und hier: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/all.htm#offset_width

und hier für den NS: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#inner_width

Wie es mit Mozilla is weiss ich net, müsste abba glaub ioch die NS Variante gehen.
</edit>


----------



## Flo<H> (27. Februar 2003)

ich hab das ganze anders gelöst:

<div id="main" class="divmain">
   text
</div>


css:
.divmain
{
   position: absolute;
   width: 80%;
   left: 10%;
   height: 80%;
   top: 10%;
}


----------



## Fabian H (27. Februar 2003)

Geht natürlich auch, abba ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass eine Angabe in Pixeln gewünscht wiord (was in diesem Fall natürlich überflüssig ist)


----------



## Flo<H> (27. Februar 2003)

pixel kann man ja bei meiner variante auch benutzen


----------



## Fabian H (27. Februar 2003)

Und dann zentrieren?
Na des zeigst mir mal!


----------



## Flo<H> (27. Februar 2003)

hm hast recht, da war ich bissal zu voreilig 
man müsste hald die auflösung kennen...


----------



## sam (27. Februar 2003)

nein, muss man nicht...
ich kanns, aber ratet mal wies geht 
will mich mal wieder amüsieren


----------



## Flo<H> (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *nein, muss man nicht...
> ich kanns, aber ratet mal wies geht
> will mich mal wieder amüsieren  *


ach und dafür müssen jetzt wir herhalten?
ne möglichkeit wär
.divmain
{
   position: absolute;
   left: 100px;
   right: 100px;
   top: 100px;
   bottom:100px;
}

dann ist es auch in der mitte....


----------



## sam (27. Februar 2003)

naja...das geht aber besser 
schonmal die auflösung geändert?


----------



## Flo<H> (27. Februar 2003)

hm ja ist klar, aber es geht doch dadrum nen layer zu zentrieren wie ich gemeint hab, nur nicht mit prozent sondern pixel oder?


----------



## Adam Wille (27. Februar 2003)

sam, jetzt rück' nicht wieder mit so 'nem Filterderivat im Mozilla an... 

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (28. Februar 2003)

@sam: Vielleicht die Fenstergrüße ändern? Is abba sehr unelegant..


----------



## sam (28. Februar 2003)

also:
is eigentlich gar nicht so schwer...man muss 
nur wissen, dass werte auch negativ sein dürfen.
fangen wir mal an:
zuerst mal absolut positionieren
	
	
	



```
position:absolute;
```
dürfte klar sein.
dann verpassen wir dem objekt eine feste breite 
und höhe (hat es ja in 90% der fälle auch)

```
height:100px;
width:200px;
```
nun zentrieren wir den linken oberen punkt des 
objekts

```
top:50%;
left:50%;
```
und jetzt kommt nur noch die erkenntnis, dass 
man auch negative werte verbasteln darf:

```
margin-top:-50px; /* halbe höhe des objekts (dürfte klar sein) */
margin-left:-100px; /* halbe breite... */
```
und schon sitzt das ding in der mitte...
komplett per css 

hier nochmal für faule:

```
position:absolute;
height:100px;
width:200px;
top:50%;
left:50%;
margin-top:-50px;
margin-left:-100px;
```

alles ungetestet und ohne garantie...
dürfte aber nach der erklärung klar sein...

mfg
sam


----------



## Marvin (5. März 2003)

Ich würds anders machen.

Dem Layer weist du die CSS-Eigentschaft "margin: auto;" zu. Das reicht eigentlich schon, nur der Internet Explorer spielt nicht mit. Für ihn musst du dann noch eine etwas unlogische zweite Sache machen. Du musst dem übergeordneten Container-Element (z.b. body, div, ...) noch "text-align: center;" zuweisen.

Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass dann eben alles in diesem übergeordneten Container-Element mittig ausgerichtet wird.

Ob es so funktioniert kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, da ich diese Variante auch schon mit TABLE, DIV und P probiert habe. Müsste mit LAYER auch gehen.


----------



## crunch (11. März 2003)

thx leute hat geklappt


----------

